# Ammo for Foxpro



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I am looking to trade some ammunition for a Foxpro Firestorm, Fury or Fury II. I have 500 rounds of 5.56 (mix of ball and HP), 100 rounds of .270 Win, and a couple hundred rounds of .45 ACP. All ammo is factory loads. I also have a Coleman 3 burner camp stove that could be part of the deal. I know its a long shot but PM if interested. Located in St George area.


----------

